# char erstellen und anschliessend ausgeben



## Guest (24. Okt 2007)

hi

ich hab seit 1 tag java programmierung in der berufsschule. wollte schonmal was vorarbeiten. haben den inhalt aber noch nicht behandelt. ich möchte gerne ein char mit 5 elementen angeben und anschliessend ausgeben. danach will ich aus den 5 zahlen die kleinste bestimmen.
ganz vorne angefangen, wie kann ich denn die 5 zahlen ausgeben?

wird es so angelegt?

char test={10,-11,12,-13,14};

wie gebe ich das komplette feld aus?

System.out.println("mein feld:" + test);

ist wahrscheinlich sehr simpel?! aber ich kenne syntax noch nicht


----------



## Gast (24. Okt 2007)

Musst eine Schleife machen, die das Array durchgeht.


----------



## Gast (24. Okt 2007)

ja danke, aber soweit bin ich ja noch garnicht.
wie wird das feld korrekt erstellt und anschliessend ausgegeben?


----------



## Gast (24. Okt 2007)

Nach dem char musst du noch [] machen.
Also char[]
Ein char kann nicht negativ sein. Wirst also Fehler bei -11 und -13 bekommen.

Ausgabe wie gesagt dann über eine Schleife, oder ganz umständlich:
System.out.println("Mein Feld: "+test[0]+", "+test[1]+", "+test[2]+...


----------



## Gast (24. Okt 2007)

ja cool, hat geklappt! 
hab nen integer array genommen, konnte somit das komplette feld ausgeben. d.h. auch die negativen zahlen.
jetzt muss ich das minimum des arrays bestimmen.
ich gehe davon aus das mein erstes element im feld die niedrigste zahl ist und vergleiche dann mit allen weiteren zahlen.

wie kann ich denn sagen das meine zahl an der stelle test[0]=lowest ist. muss lowest nen string sein? oder als was muss ich den deklarieren?


----------



## Gast (24. Okt 2007)

hab das jetzt soweit programmiert. verstehe allerdings nicht warum am ende nicht die ausgabe meines minimums kommt?! 
was hab ich falsch gemacht?



public class Minimum {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		int[] nums  = {16, -10,1958,-1,-977,23,12463,-91,277,491};

		for (int i=0; i<=nums.length; i++){
			System.out.print(nums_);
		}

		int k, min;
		min=nums[0];

		for (k=0; k<=nums.length; k++){
			if(min > nums[k]);
			min=nums[k];
		}

		System.out.println("Minimum:" + min);


	}

}_


----------



## khaputt (24. Okt 2007)

```
public class Minimum {

  public static void main(String[] args) {
    int[] nums = {16, -10, 1958, -1, -977, 23, 12463, -91, 277, 491};
    int min = nums[0];

    for (int i = 0; i < nums.length; i++) {
      System.out.print(nums[i] + " ");
      if (min > nums[i]) {
        min = nums[i];
      }
    }
    System.out.println("\r" + "Minimum: " + min);
  }
}
```


MfG


----------

